
Newest hot coworking space costs just $2.25 an hour because it is a parking spot - lnguyen
https://www.fastcompany.com/90342223/the-newest-hot-coworking-space-costs-just-2-25-an-hour-because-it-is-a-parking-spot
======
waffleguy
Parking is scarce in SF. I hope they don’t complain when a car runs them over.

~~~
Karrot_Kream
There's empty parking garages and private lots throughout the city. If you
price something ridiculously below market rate, of course there will be high
demand for it.

